# anyone know a wallaby breeder?



## falsehoperemains (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a wallaby breeder anywhere in the UK? I am having no luck looking online, just a load of ridiculous articles about them being replacement lawnmowers...

Prefer Bennets or dama, but finding a breeder of any kind is a start! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

One UK breeder of wallabies is Trevor Lay of Waveney Wildlife in Suffolk,


----------

